

Show HN: Fiddlewax - Musical instruments in your browser - akumpf
https://fiddlewax.com

======
akumpf
Note that this is still very much an alpha-release. It has a long way to go
before being a real product/service, but I'm curious to hear what people
think.

It should work on computers, tablets, and phones, but the phone is a little
small to control 45+ keys. :)

Any thoughts or suggestions about what's most important to make this work as a
startup would be much appreciated. For example, should it be a single
instrument that is hyper focused? Or would it be better to keep it super broad
and reconfigurable?

------
bowerbird
the best advice anyone can give you is to do what gives _you_ the most
enjoyment, because that's what's going to keep you plugging away, day after
day after day…

-bowerbird

